
Augmented Reality Cinema - robg
http://www.augmentedrealitycinema.com/
======
smoove
That's just playing a video of a location in the same location?! There is no
augmented reality whatsoever, just watching videos...

~~~
laglad
notice that the guy in the pair stood in one of the girl's shots to show that
a bit of AR was going on.

Nevertheless, its probably going to be an app to discover what content was
filmed around where you are.

